# Know Your Temps: Guild McCommunist



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Know Your Temps info*



*For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, questions, musical tastes, "what if" situations...anything!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up.
*This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*



*Previous Sessions*



Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




{M}artin (July 20th)
[member='Gahars']
[member='Sora de Eclaune']
[member='Devin']
[member='Thesolcity']
[member='Chikaku-chan']
[member='emmanu888']
[member='AlanJohn']
[member='Hydreigon']
[member='hunter291']
[member='Xoo00o0o0o']
[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
[member='Paarish']
[member='Dangy']
[member='ShinyJellicent12321']
[member='BrightNeko']
[member='Amphy2310']
[member='yusuo']
[member='DinohScene']
[member='Foxi4']
[member='Zerosuit connor']
[member='Suprgamr232']
[member='exangel']
[member='Skelletonike']
[member='shlong']
[member='Domination']





In the spotlight this session is: [member='Guild McCommunist']


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 17, 2012)

Know me?
Know of Me?
Love me ?
Hate me?
Single?
Male or Female?
Do you like to mingle?
Music preference?
Favourite game?
Favourite console?
Operating System?
Model of Mobile Phone?
iOS or Android?
Your stance on the Metro UX?
Favourite movie?
True Blood or the Walking Dead?
How long have you been a mod?
What's with your name?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 17, 2012)

Guild may have joined later than I have (by a few months), but I haven't been nearly as active in comparison.

What was your first video game experience that you can recall?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 17, 2012)

If I have 6 apples in my left hand, and 5 oranges in my right hand, what is the best videogame if you ever played then?
any anime?
which anime do you think was the best if you have answered above question with ''yes''?


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 17, 2012)

What's your reaction when people call you a Sony fanboy?
Why no ps3?
What's the most overated game ever? In your opinion.
Social media "ftw" or "ftl"?
Shoutbox "yay" or "nay"?
for Piracy yarrrr or Against it?

I notice I "like" a lot of your posts because you say how you feel and don't care what people think, Would you stay a staff member if you got told to be less opinionated on the forums? (I know Gbatemp admins aren't like that and probably wouldn't do that)


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 17, 2012)

which pokemon would you be?


----------



## emigre (Jul 17, 2012)

Why does GBAtemp attract so many fucking retards?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2012)

How do I get to be as cool as you?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 17, 2012)

Know me?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2012)

Why have I forgotten your surname for some reason?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 17, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Know me? *Name is familiar*
> Know of Me? *Not reaelly*
> Love me ? *Unknown*
> Hate me? *Unknown*
> ...





DiscostewSM said:


> What was your first video game experience that you can recall? *Probably Toy Story 2 for the PC actually*





Daemauroa said:


> If I have 6 apples in my left hand, and 5 oranges in my right hand, what is the best videogame if you ever played then? *Oranges. And I dunno, I've played a lot of solid ones.*
> any anime? *Pfffft. Although I did enjoy Darker Than Black and TTGL. Code Geass was alright.*
> which anime do you think was the best if you have answered above question with ''yes''? *Probably TTGL.*





emigre said:


> Why does GBAtemp attract so many fucking retards? *I blame Japan*





Suprgamr232 said:


> How do I get to be as cool as you? *Hate Nintendo more and not be a weaboo*





Anon10W1z said:


> Know me? *A bit?*





ProtoKun7 said:


> Why have I forgotten your surname for some reason? *It's Becker.*


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 17, 2012)

i´m sure that you didnt forgot nothing


----------



## Fudge (Jul 18, 2012)

Favorite fighting game??
Do you know me??
What is your favorite album??


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2012)

like what everyone asks. do you know me?
how can i spam posts outside eof?
hentmei?
what do you think of taewong?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey  
How tis thee?
Do you know me?
Do you know The Catboy?
Thoughts on either of us?
How do you feel about me hosting the KYT?
Windows, Linux, or Mac?
Me or you?
Favorite superhero?
Favorite villain?
Have you watched The Legend of Korra yet?
Bolin or Sokka?
Favorite Video game?
Favorite Video game console?
Pokemon or Digimon?
EoF?
Angry Video Game Nerd or Nostalgia Critic
How many fingers am I holding up?
Can I ask more questions when I think of them?
How do you feel about Lucario?
What is your favorite Pokemon?
Favorite Digimon?
Me or you?
Have you ever heard of Monster Rancher?
How many video games do you own?
Favorite flashcard?
Do you think I am Lucario's number one fanboy?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2012)

best food?
worst game played?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> which pokemon would you be? *Digimon*





Fudge said:


> Favorite fighting game?? *Not usually into them but maybe Soul Caliber IV or Marvel vs. Capcom 3. If I had to choose a "non-fighter fighter" it'd be Dissidia or SSB.*
> Do you know me?? *Sure do.*
> What is your favorite album?? *Demon Days by Gorillaz.*





Narayan said:


> like what everyone asks. do you know me? *To an extent*
> how can i spam posts outside eof? *You don't*
> hentmei? *I'm guessing another EoF fad?*
> what do you think of taewong? *Too mainstream now*





The Catboy said:


> How tis thee? *I've been better *
> Do you know me? *Of course*
> Do you know The Catboy? *Occasionally*
> Thoughts on either of us? *Either of who?*
> ...



Will edit in the next page's replies, this is just topping off the first page.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

What comes to mind when you see 'Black-Ice'


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> What comes to mind when you see 'Black-Ice'


Frozen Black men


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 18, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...


Learn how to lie



weavile001 said:


> which pokemon would you be?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 18, 2012)

And the metro UX is what windows 8, Xbox Hub and windows phone use. The tiles stuff.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> What comes to mind when you see 'Black-Ice' *Nothing appropriate for this forum*





Zerosuit connor said:


> And the metro UX is what windows 8, Xbox Hub and windows phone use. The tiles stuff. *In that case I really don't mind. For the PC there's still the regular Windows 7 style layout last time I checked so it's fine, it's the ideal set up for phones, tablets, and even the Xbox as well. It's streamlining for Microsoft, which seems to be popular nowadays.*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > What comes to mind when you see 'Black-Ice'
> ...


why'd you answer?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 18, 2012)

> Why didn't I have that many questions?
> What do you thing about me?
> Favorite(s) tempers,Ir, food ,shows,game genre and color?
> What power do you want the most?
> What powers you just want?


UMAD that I quoted from another KYT?
We cool?
If we ever meet in rl, do you think we could be friends? Partially?
Can you learn to like Nintendo more or a least be fairer towards them.
Can you make any sense out this?





"Weeaboo" games and/or people can't be fun?
Tired  of me asking questions? If not, I'll ask more later.




Guild McCommunist said:


> Also DarkStriker fuck off.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What comes to mind when you see 'Black-Ice' *Nothing appropriate for this forum*



I think I know what you mean, -_-;


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


The name put images in my head.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> The name put images in my head.


but it's not your KYT.
so don't answer ANY questions.

okay?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2012)

One question really thats been on my mind.

Most weeboo-ist game that you've played and enjoyed?

I'm sure there's at least one


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> > Why didn't I have that many questions? *I dunno, that's a personal thing*
> > What do you thing about me? *I thing a lot. But seriously, you're not that bad, you've improved a lot. You're certainly not a grade A baboon like others around here.*
> > Favorite(s) tempers,Ir, food ,shows,game genre and color? *emigre, perogies, The Walking Dead/Dexter/Breaking Bad (nowadays)/etc, 007 Nightfire, shooters, and, um, beige?*
> > What power do you want the most? *Telekinesis,* *it does everything!*
> ...


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi
How are you?
Marvel or capcom?
Tatsunoko or capcom?
Dc or marvel?
King of fighters or street fighter?
Want to help me destroy nintendo?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well hello there, Guild... 

Best way to dispose of a Fanboy (of any kind)?
Favourite controller of all time and why (just so that the fanboys surface and start making some noise)?
It's 2050, the second great depression in the video game industry is upon us, you're the head of a R&D team that's supposed to design the console of the future - you have the cream of the crop from Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo under your command. What kind of a console do you design, what features does it have and why is it a PC? (  )



emigre said:


> Why does GBAtemp attract so many fucking retards?


And how to deal with it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> How are you? *I've been better*
> Marvel or capcom? *I'd have to say Capcom*
> Tatsunoko or capcom? *Capcom as well*
> Dc or marvel? *Marvel*
> ...





Foxi4 said:


> Well hello there, Guild...
> 
> Best way to dispose of a Fanboy (of any kind)? *A barrel and the right chemicals*
> Favourite controller of all time and why (just so that the fanboys surface and start making some noise)? *Xbox 360 all the way*
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2012)

Why do you love Sony and Valve so much.

It's obvious that Nintendo and Origin are WAY better.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > > What powers you just want? *I'd like to be able to read mines. I could do a lot better at poker.*


I hear you there.

So many times I've wanted to just run through a minefield without having to worry about remotely detonating them first. That and I'd be so much better at Minesweeper.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


 
have you ever surfed?
killed someone?
kicked the bucket?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Why do you love Sony and Valve so much. *I don't really "love" Sony as much as I do enjoy their products. I think they make some great franchises and great consoles. In contrast to everyone here though I'm basically the Philly Fanatic of Sony (if you're not from the US then ignore this reference).*
> 
> *For Valve, they're just a good company. They're well structured and for someone as large as they are, they don't really "sell out". They've made, by far, the greatest innovations to gaming in the past decade or so and continually make positive innovations. They take time with their games to make sure they're well crafted. Sure, they get delayed horribly and sure, it takes them over 8 years for Half Life 3, but they want to make a perfect game rather than a rushed game. In a modern age where a lot of people view companies and corporations as trying to bend us over a bench and nickel and dime us, Valve is able to remain on top while still being level with its customers.*


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *snip*



I never expected such an answer.
+1


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2012)

favourite final fantasy game?

why does final fantasy VII suck so much?

What are your top 5 games:
- NES
- SNES
- GB
- GBC
- GBA
- N64
- GameCube
- NDS
- Wii
- 3DS
- PS1
- PS2
- PS3
- Xbox
- Xbox 360
- PC


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 18, 2012)

When the lottery was up the 600 million, if you won, what would you do with it? 

How much money will steam get out of you this time with their summer sale?

Do you think I'm cool???


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2012)

Was purchasing 'The Canterbury Tales,' by Geoffray Chaucer a good choice for my elder sister's birthday present?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

Flame said:


> favourite final fantasy game? *Probably FFIV*
> 
> why does final fantasy VII suck so much? *Short answer is it doesn't*
> 
> ...





BortzANATOR said:


> When the lottery was up the 600 million, if you won, what would you do with it? *Pay for a good college education, purchase a house, calculate money needed for an entire life's worth of taxes, food, family, etc, keep the rest for spending/in case of emergency.*
> 
> How much money will steam get out of you this time with their summer sale? *Too much.*
> 
> Do you think I'm cool???  *Holy fuck yeah.*


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 18, 2012)

Like Superhero movies?
Watch any movies this summer?
If yes, which of those do you like most?
If you could pick any animal physical characteristic(s),what would it be? Any animal you would want to be completely splice with?
(I just watched that splice episode of Batman Beyond.)
Anyone you want to instant ban, but can't?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 18, 2012)

Avengers or Dark Knight Rises?
Are they even comparable?
Any other movies you looking forward to?
GBATemp members you respect? (They can be non-active.)
Know anyone from the Temp IRL?
Are you winning your war on the USN?
Funniest member?
Vita or 3DS? (It's a trap)
Any members that got banned you'd like to see forgiven?
What defines a "True Gamer"?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 18, 2012)

HEY SUP D :
Mount and Blade, yes or no? If yes, multi or single?
If you were forced to watch one of the following animu's, and had no escape available, not even death, which would you watch? :V:
1. Kara no Kyoukai, the Garden of Sinners
2. Fate Zero
3. Legend of the Legendary Heroes(Yes, that's an actual animu.)
4. Sword Art Online
5. Baccano!
6. Casshern Sins

If you have played strategy games, are there any you would like to recommend?
Dark Souls, y/n?
Assuming you have Skyrim on the PC, any mods you use? If you don't have it on the PC, do you see yourself getting it someday due to the massive amounts of awesome mods and stuff?
After having playing all the Mass Effect games, what science fiction or just games with good stories would you recommend?
Which country's cuisine do you like the best?
Have you ever tried, or will ever try Indian food, vegetarian or otherwise?
Which soft drink do you prefer? Or if you don't like soft drinks, then any other drink?
ALSO HOW BAD OF A WEEB AM I D :


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Like Superhero movies? *Yes*
> Watch any movies this summer? *I saw the Avengers and Men in Black in theaters, planning to see DKR this Monday.* *Not in theaters I saw Rubber*
> If yes, which of those do you like most? *The Avengers*
> If you could pick any animal physical characteristic(s),what would it be? Any animal you would want to be completely splice with? *None because I'm not a goddamn furry*
> ...





Hyro-Sama said:


> Avengers or Dark Knight Rises? *Avengers baby*
> Are they even comparable? *I think DKR will be solid but Avengers was an experience.*
> Any other movies you looking forward to? *Nothing this year. There's the new Star Trek next year though.*
> GBATemp members you respect? (They can be non-active.) *Um, there's a lot, too many to list honestly.*
> ...





Gundam Eclipse said:


> HEY SUP D :
> Mount and Blade, yes or no? If yes, multi or single? *I got the complete collection and so far yes. Frustrating but rewarding. I haven't tried multiplayer yet, haven't booted up Warband.*
> If you were forced to watch one of the following animu's, and had no escape available, not even death, which would you watch? :V: *I'll answer this question by saying I have never heard of any of these.*
> 1. Kara no Kyoukai, the Garden of Sinners
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 18, 2012)

Why don't you have a PS3?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you have a Vita?
If so, what do you think of it so far?
Have you played Gravity Rush?
Have you ever considered buying a 3DS?
What is your opinion of the Uncharted series?
Do you like Dragon Ball/Z/GT?
Why do you get mad if people don't support Sony?

I'll ask more later, if they can think of questions.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2012)

australia a radioactive hell?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Why don't you have a PS3? *Well a couple years ago I had around $200-something in my possession from work and I realized I needed a HD console. The Wii wasn't cutting it and was honestly pretty dull so it was between a Xbox 360 and a PS3. I really wanted the PS3, it just seemed common sense. Better exclusives, free online, and it's a Bluray player? I mean c'mon man! But I realized all my friends owned Xbox 360's and that I could get a Xbox 360 for about $100 and spend the rest on, well, everything else (a hard drive, Xbox Live subscription, games) instead of blowing it on a PS3 and buy pretty much nothing with it. So I chose the Xbox 360. I don't regret it though, I love the console, but I'd still like a PS3 in the future.*





Scott-105 said:


> Do you have a Vita? *Yes*
> If so, what do you think of it so far? *It's a lovely console. Very well designed and admittedly it's slow at gaining traction but I like the games for it and the quality of everything feels very top notch.*
> Have you played Gravity Rush? *I played the demo.*
> Have you ever considered buying a 3DS? *Yeah, multiple times. Not necessarily for the games, but my current DS is still an old fat one and I've been in need of an upgrade. Seeing as a 3DS is only like $10 above a regular DSi or something, it seems pretty common sense to just buy that instead of a new DS.*
> ...





weavile001 said:


> australia a radioactive hell? *Saxton Hale.*


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2012)

are you crazy to buy a 170 milion dollars DLC?
do you know what a fusca is?


----------



## Mazor (Jul 18, 2012)

Why do you get mad when people bash Sony only because it's Sony when you are yourself at a point where you bash anything from Japan just because it's from Japan? (I actually have my own answer to this, that this forum needs some anti-weeaboo to cancel out some of the excess wapanese, but I'd like to hear your own.)


----------



## Devin (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you remember me?
Favorite Vita game?
3DS game? (If any, or if you haven't played one. One that looks alright?)
Think the WiiU is going to bomb, or rise up?
Any upcoming Xbox 360 titles you're looking forward to?
How's it going?

That about does it, Thanks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 18, 2012)

Mazor said:


> Why do you get mad when people bash Sony only because it's Sony when you are yourself at a point where you bash anything from Japan just because it's from Japan? (I actually have my own answer to this, that this forum needs some anti-weeaboo to cancel out some of the excess wapanese, but I'd like to hear your own.) *Well I don't mind if you get mad at Sony when they're in the wrong. A perfect example was the downtime. It was a fumble on their part. They did their best to reconcile it with some free games and crap but it was still a big issue. I don't bash anything from Japan for being Japanese, I bash mostly some of their dumb obsessions for being dumb. Like their obsession with "lolis". When I call it "child pornography" or when I give a thumbs up to the governments who ban explicit mangas, I get called some type of ethnocentric xenophobe simply because I find it not only unappealing, but downright appalling to stand behind anything that depicts a sexual act with children, whether they're fictional or just adults pretending to be children. I'm not saying this to start a conflict on the issue, it was simply an example. I find a few things that are typical of their games and anime to be a bit silly too, but mostly it's the fanbases I hate.*





Devin said:


> Do you remember me? *Of course*
> Favorite Vita game? *I haven't played many due to finances but I'd have to go with Dynasty Warriors Next so far. Very faithful rendition of Dynasty Warriors on a handheld. The PSP games usually took shortcuts or suffered from issues like low enemy counts or terrible fog, here it feels like Dynasty Warriors should. And it's got go.*
> 3DS game? (If any, or if you haven't played one. One that looks alright?) *I haven't had a chance to play any but Super Mario 3D Land looked kinda interesting (not $40 and a system interesting but if it ever comes down to $20 I'd consider it) and there's some others that don't come to mind.*
> Think the WiiU is going to bomb, or rise up? *It won't bomb, Nintendo nowadays doesn't bomb. It's not a Virtual Boy. This thing is still really a mystery to me in terms of financial predictions. I don't know if the other platform holders (like myself, a Xbox 360 user) will flock to **it compared to their current gen consoles and if casual, family gamers will deem a transfer from their Wii necessary. Right now though I notice a lot of families who bought Wii's either never use them, use them on rare occasion (like for parties), or use them for Netflix. None of these requires a new console. Plus it's still not tablet enough to compete with a tablet and next gen enough to compete with next gen consoles. Personally, it's at an uncomfortable middle ground.*
> ...


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 20, 2012)

How's life treating you?
Recall seeing me around a few centuries ago?
Any new games you are looking forward to?
How often do you play video games in a week?
What do you think of the game Skyrim?
What kind of TV shows do you like to watch?
Do you have any pets or siblings?
What character or person do you think you could do the best impression of?


----------



## exangel (Jul 20, 2012)

How did you celebrate your graduation?
What's your favorite KMFDM album?
Why did you cut your Lennon-esque hair?

What is your favorite:
Animated film (Japanese)
Animated film (Other)
Foreign film? (Non-animated)
Film series (trilogies, etc)
Single film
TV Series (Live action, scripted or not)
TV Series (Other -- animated)

What do you think of Fox News?

What is your favorite fictional character from a book (whether or not it was adapted to a film, I don't mind)?

Sorry if I repeated someone else's questions but I don't think I did see questions about your favorite movies/TV asked.

edit:

If I recommended a film to you, would you get it soon or backlog it?

Would you be interested in buying a used 3DS with SM3DL after I get a 3DS XL in August?  (Will be posting to WTS forum)

What do you think of salt & pepper hair?

Would you name 3 XBOX 360 games (that don't have PC counterparts) do you think I should have, based on what little you know of me? (I currently only have Just Dance 3, Deepak Chopra's Leela, Catherine, and Phantasy Star Universe and a few XBL Arcade games).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 20, 2012)

How do you feel about the Shin Megami Tensei series? Depending on the games you have played from em so far. Would you say its the same as other JRPG series, or would you say its better/worse than others?
When would you say would be a good time to get a PS Vita? Should one wait some more to see what games are coming, or get one right away?
How has your experience of playing PSP games on a Vita been like? Is it better, worse? Can both analogs be utilized in the games?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

GameSoul said:


> How's life treating you? *Alright I guess. Just a lot happening. Getting a driver's license, going to college, just a big transition period*
> Recall seeing me around a few centuries ago? *Not really, sorry*
> Any new games you are looking forward to? *Not coming up recently honestly. Most of it is either 2013 or TBD.*
> How often do you play video games in a week? *Depends on the video games I'm playing. Some weeks I'll play maybe an hour or two, other times I'll clock at least 5 hours a day.*
> ...





exangel said:


> How did you celebrate your graduation? *I actually didn't sadly. I was pretty sick during graduation so after I graduated I declined going to dinner with friends and went home. I mean I've hung out with friends after it but nothing graduation-esque and really nothing big with family. My friend is having a little graduation party in early August though.*
> What's your favorite KMFDM album? *I don't listen to them as much as I should but I'd go with Angst.*
> Why did you cut your Lennon-esque hair? *It was kinda in the way and I felt like I needed a change. Just kinda a "beginning of a new era" type thing. Plus I wanted to surprise all my schoolmates before they left.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 20, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> are you crazy to buy a 170 milion dollars DLC?








Bandwagon abusing? And you wonder why guild doesn't reply

Anyway
How did you find the temp?
What are the most memorable moments here?
Which is your favourite gen 5 or less system?
Do you like open source consoles?
What do you think about the ouya?
Are you fed up of guild haters?
Did you give up hope on Jrpgs'?
Where does ''guildilocks'' come from?
What do you think about me?
Do you like Anal Alan John?
Do you think gbatemp has changed?
What do you think about @[member='p1ngpong']?
Favourite music genre?
Favourite game genre?
Marvel or DC?
Apple or Samsung?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> How do you feel about the Shin Megami Tensei series? Depending on the games you have played from em so far. Would you say its the same as other JRPG series, or would you say its better/worse than others? *Only one I played a bit of was Persona 3 and it's not as bad as the others, but it still has a lot of stuff that's fucking stupid. Like I'm trying to get some social link bullshit with this one dude whose talking about some girl he really likes. I'm like "okay, typical high school stuff, I guess that's fine". Then he's like "NO IT'S A TEACHER I WANT TO ASK HER OUT". Well that was fucking stupid. For being set in Japan with characters who end each others' names with "san" and "senpai", it's not as weaboo as I thought.*
> When would you say would be a good time to get a PS Vita? Should one wait some more to see what games are coming, or get one right away? *I think it's fine as it is currently. It had a strong launch and is still getting a couple quality titles per month. Plus even if you find it short on games, you can still use it for web browsing, Youtube, Netflix, almost like a tablet.*
> How has your experience of playing PSP games on a Vita been like? Is it better, worse? Can both analogs be utilized in the games? *You can map either the face buttons, D-Pad, or the other analog stick to the second analog, so yeah it works. They look pretty decent on a larger screen, but they still look like PSP games. I'd say they're fine though if you wanted to get a few.*


----------



## exangel (Jul 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > If I recommended a film to you, would you get it soon or backlog it? *I'd try, generally I only watch movies on Netflix though.*
> ...



I'll think on a film and try to make sure it's on Netflix.

I won't be asking all that much for used 3DS, after I port all the ambassador games off it. I'll PM you when I post it in the WTS in case you have something to offer (or throw in a game or two in trade).

Salt and pepper hair is hair that has greys growing throughout it but isn't uniformly grey:


Spoiler: Clooney











My question was really more like, if you think it looks cool.  Or if it looks cool on men but not women or the other way around?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> are you crazy to buy a 170 milion dollars DLC? *Depends on the DLC and over the period of time.*
> do you know what a fusca is? *Nope.*





aminemaster said:


> How did you find the temp? *A friend of mine told me about flashcarts and I got interested. I found this was the big forum for flashcarts so I signed up. Oddly I don't remember talking about flashcarts much.*
> What are the most memorable moments here? *I do remember the big furry fiasco. The fur sure did fly there. Good times, good times.*
> Which is your favourite gen 5 or less system? *The Playstation, I rarely play "retro" games.*
> Do you like open source consoles? *Depends on the console.*
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2012)

What is your opinion on the 3DS XL?
What happened to your girlfriend?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=5993817


----------



## hkz8000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Do you really believe in guild socialism?


----------



## iggloovortex (Jul 20, 2012)

where do you live, because im 18 and in nyc and im pretty sure we could be best friends


----------



## Yumi (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello!?
Sabes un poco de Espanol?
Why do fools fall in love?
Mango or Strawberries?
Why doesn't Tosh.0 suck?
Do you like ice cream? if so what kind?
Sitting down or sitting up?
Country(s) you'd like to visit?

What game do you wish they would make more of?
Any game that made you want to shed a tear?
How many times have you went back for a refund because the game sucked?
If Sony and Microsoft were to no longer exist, would Nintendo be your best friend?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> What is your opinion on the 3DS XL? *It's like a 3DS but more expensive, larger, and it doesn't have a second analog so IDGAF*
> What happened to your girlfriend? *I miss prowler.*





hkz8000 said:


> Do you really believe in guild socialism? *I believe in a classless system based on equal distribution of Guild*





iggloovortex said:


> where do you live, because im 18 and in nyc and im pretty sure we could be best friends *New Jersey*





Yumi said:


> Hello!?
> Sabes un poco de Espanol? *I took a bunch of years of Spanish but the Spanish curriculum in high school was a complete joke so I learned (or remembered) practically nothing*
> Why do fools fall in love? *Because it makes a good alliteration?*
> Mango or Strawberries? *Strawberries*
> ...


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just one question?

Why McCommunist?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2012)

Now this is the kind of activity I like seeing 
Thanks for taking part in this Guild McCommunist!
Now off to the next one! [M]artin!


----------

